# Has Anyone Tried...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Following an article on R2 this morning.......

has anyone actually tried DIY dentistry?

If so, how did you get on??

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errmmm no Roger I havent









Sounds 'orrible


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I was in a factory this morning and R2 was on the PA.......Jeremy Vine was about to introduce a woman who had done some DIY fillings...he said that you could bet the mixture on the Internet.......I know that most politicians could operate a Black & Decker in their mouths....but how would we cope with it?

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey









Is there nothing you cant get on line?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There was a woman in my local paper (Bradford Taliban & Argus) last night. She could not find an NHS dentist to help with the toothache she had suffered for 2 years. She decided to have a go herself, she tried the old Laurel and Hardy string and door technique, but failed. Not giving up, she pulled her teeth out with pliers whilst having it captured on video.









She then showed this video to the hospital staff where, of course, she ended up.









But..............she was 45 and hadn't visted a dentist for over 25 years, there is always somebody else to blame.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bradford Taliban & Argus.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I must admit that some years ago whilst royally pissed on tequila, I really badly cut my thumb slicing lime. So with alcohol fuelled bravado I gave myself stitches.

does that count?

andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*DENTISTS!!!! AAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My Welsh great grandmother pulled her own teeth out







..... mind you she was a tough old bird


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> My Welsh great grandmother pulled her own teeth out ..... mind you she was a tough old bird


Confucious say........"nothing suceeds, like a bird with no teeth"


----------

